#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Funny 404 error pages

## [FE].Zatak

Hey did you ever came across these 404's??  (404 has almost become a word in internet world!)
These are some of the funny 404 error pages that made me laugh!!!        :D:         ( CLick on the pic to view large)

If you have'nt seen our forum 404 page yet!! (that's a good news  ;) )
check it out at www.faadooengineers.com/404.php  :P: 
There's something written very humorously.   :D: 





  Similar Threads: i have downloaded a pdf from this site of internal combustion engine text book by v Ganesan with plenty of pages gon missing need original ebook (not scanned pages) missing pages ganesham Java Server Pages code The online English Grammar (245 pages)

----------


## sciengprof

It's really funny especially the last but third(bear).It remembered of Chathur of 3 Idiots.I din't do it,Raju..... :D:

----------


## crazybishnoi29

:(happy): 
i will be sharing it everywhere..... its fun!!!

----------


## reshance

More coming up @zatak hope you dont mind me putting pic on ur thread

----------


## reshance

More are here

----------


## erjala sunil

it's very funny

----------


## arunsmiley

it's really very funny

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

obviously funny.... :D:

----------


## srinivas71438

what a funny pics

----------

